# My mom's "pets" (warning, lots of photos)



## Heather (Dec 30, 2006)

We see these guys every day, but this is the first time I've seen them all puffed out. 

5 males after 1 female. Poor ole girl.


----------



## Marco (Dec 30, 2006)

nice turkeys how many did your mom have before thanksgiving? oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2006)

Can you get very close to them? The wild turkeys that occasionally go across our back yard flee if they see anyone hundreds of yards away.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 30, 2006)

That is pretty neat. I love wildlife. We have wild turkey around here, but we don't see much of them. Very shy. Thanks for sharing Heather.

Barbara


----------



## Heather (Dec 30, 2006)

I was within about 6 feet of them, but with them being "into" you-know-who (if ya catch my drift) I was reticent to get much closer. They are quite tame; they pay no attention to the dog if she is out when they are. They were gobbling like crazy too!

Every day, one of them keeps taking the fake berries out of my mother's x-mas greenery display. It's the only fake thing in the bucket, and that turkey is determined to eat them, and when it cannot, it throws all three sprigs of them all over the yard. It's pretty amusing.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 31, 2006)

Birds are just too funny. Very interesting story, its probably the bright colour of the berries that attracks them. 
Barb


----------

